# Southern NH 12-3-07 first plow



## jeremypst (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is a picture of my first plow. Long driveway belonging to the in-laws with a loop at the top of the hill. Plowed this with my little 1995 Nissan Hardbody, it's got a Meyer 6' power angle plow and it did remarkably well given the small size of the set-up. We had about 6"s of pretty heavy snow. All in all it went well and there was a hot breakfast inside waiting for me when I was finished! Jeremy


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

atleast it paved hahaha nice pics are you getting hammered yet with snow yet ?


----------



## jeremypst (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like it's done for now, maybe a few more flurries the next few days but the brunt of it is over. Yeah, it being perfectly paved helped a lot! It has a tricky circle at the top thats on a slope so finding the best angle of attack was tricky but the job got done. Jeremy


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

looks nice. i wish i had a truck like yours for a couple of my driveways! got a couple of short driveways that start narrow and jut out to the side, i waste more time manuevering my truck around the stupid markers than pushing snow.


----------



## jeremypst (Aug 31, 2006)

It is nice to have such a small truck. My only other experience moving snow was many years ago using a cat 966 front end loader and it's nothing like a nissan hardbody! The other drives I do are mine which is a four car driveway and my moms which is also a four car cutout on a very busy road in manchester, nh so the small truck is great. i cna't imagine having to do that one with a full size truck. The best part about my nissan is that the truck was free and the plow set-up was pieced together using craigs list and ebay and cost only 500.00 total. I ended up getting two 6 foot blades, two sets of lights, two working E-47 pumps, my under truck carriage, the hoop and an s-10 carriage to boot! It took over a year of hunting but the set-up works pretty damn well. Jeremy


----------



## k-20 work horse (Aug 15, 2007)

how did you get the plow controls in the dash like that? i like when things look like factory when their not. is it hard to reach?


----------



## jeremypst (Aug 31, 2006)

They're not hard to reach at all actually. I'm a pretty big guy so the reach for me is perfect; with my arm resting on the window edge they're right at my finger tips. I have a single stick control for the plow also but the back was way too big and wouldn't fit without ruining that part of the dash; I wouldn't mind but if i ever get rid of the truck the dash will look pretty silly with a huge hole in it! It took a bit of pain in the but routing of cables but i ran them through the dash and the spots where the switches are were already there. They must have been blanks for factory switch locations on the higher trim versions of the truck; mine has no power windows, locks or even AC. I added the arrows and the "on" and "off" labels myself, i cut vinyl for signs and vehicle lettering so that actually was the easiest part. Thank you very much, I really appreciate the compliment. I wanted it to look as clean as possible and it might be one of the best looking parts of the truck now! Jeremy


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

nice, we got quite a bit of snow down here


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice. So far all we have gotten was just a few dustings. Good to salt but thats about it.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

where in New Hampshire are you?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like you did a great job!


----------

